

Grails 2.0.0M1 is available - TheSmoke
http://grails.org/blog/view/admin/Grails+2.0.0.M1+now+available%21

======
TheSmoke
don't forget to check out what's new at
[http://grails.org/doc/2.0.0.M1/guide/introduction.html#whats...](http://grails.org/doc/2.0.0.M1/guide/introduction.html#whatsNew).

